# Turning 3 Ranch Rope Halter W/ Bronc Noseband



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

Bumpity bump?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

No one?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I know one can purchase a similar halter and lead at most on line tack stores and purchase the noseband separately. Have you checked Jeffers or Chicks? Don't get a lead with a clip to use with the knotted halter as it will bang the horse under the jaw.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Saddlebag said:


> Don't get a lead with a clip to use with the knotted halter as it will bang the horse under the jaw.


I've used one that way for years without an issue. I find it much more convenient then having to change halters when trailering or lunging.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> I know one can purchase a similar halter and lead at most on line tack stores and purchase the noseband separately. Have you checked Jeffers or Chicks? Don't get a lead with a clip to use with the knotted halter as it will bang the horse under the jaw.


I haven't checked them yet no. How easy is it to put the nose band on yourself? Because I'm kind of not very good with that kind of stuff.  LOL. I saw a halter that looked exactly like the one I posted except without the hair and the clip on lead in a catalog a couple months ago but haven't been able to find it in the mess of catalogs I have in my kitchen.


----------

